# Backwater valves



## Reknub (Dec 20, 2012)

I work in an area which flooded recently and many homeowner where left with flooded basements. I have had many calls in regards to backwater valve installation prior to remodeling their basement back to where they were. I have had bad experiences with standard valves due to the check getting dislodged causing a back up up stream and have had water leak past the valve when the sewer was backed up. Any suggestions on a particular backwater valve (brand/model) to install?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Mainline makes a normally open model. The check rests on the bottom of the valve and floats up and seats if sewage flows back. They're the only ones that are legal by NPC and they've proven very reliable. They're also clear on the top, which makes for some great entertainment!

http://backwatervalve.com/products/fullport-backwater-valve.html


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Backwater. Com are the only approved valves that we can use in Maryland. The top is clear so you can see if the baffle is open or closed you can buy the optional vault and it is easy to disassemble to snake the sewer. I was to install some of these in a neighborhood where city and storm sewer are the same during a heavy rain the valve closed meanwhile the people were upstairs doing laundry in their basement flooded anyway from their own water.


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

Mainline are my choice too. Very serviceable and with the access box makes a nice finished access.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I saw a video where a home inspector demonstrated a mainline valve that was stuck from sludge, I think for it to be as bad as it was there would have to be an underlying grade issue or flow restriction. I have never seen one just get that dirty for no reason.


----------



## smallmos (Aug 16, 2017)

The mainline is my choice too. The mainline backwater valve installation in my home was done by a team from Calgary who does the regular check-ups and procedural maintenance on the system at my place. 
I have not faced any issues with the mainline as I do the regular checkups bi-weekly myself and a yearly inspection and cleanup from the plumbers in Calgary.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

smallmos said:


> The mainline is my choice too. The mainline backwater valve installation in my home was done by a team from Calgary who does the regular check-ups and procedural maintenance on the system at my place.
> I have not faced any issues with the mainline as I do the regular checkups bi-weekly myself and a yearly inspection and cleanup from the plumbers in Calgary.


First your thread got locked, since your intro didn't pass, now your looking to get banned..............


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GAN said:


> First your thread got locked, since your intro didn't pass, now your looking to get banned..............


Let's have fun.


----------

